# frog found in green house



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey guys, a friend of ours has found this frog (I think maybe more then one by the pictures…) in his green house, we live on Vancouver Island BC and I can’t seem to find a good list of frogs in this area that it could be... Is it just a regular tree frog you think?? (I notice the last picture has green and glod, but the others are more gold)
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My guess is Pacific Tree frog (Hyla regilla). I would also guess male (I used to keep these as pets when I was younger).

http://wlapwww.gov.bc.ca/wld/frogwatch/ ... actree.htm

"Other similar-appearing frogs in B.C. include the Wood Frog and the Boreal Chorus Frog. Wood Frogs have a dark mask, but may be distinguished from Pacific Treefrogs by their toes, which do not have pads, and their dorsolateral folds (ridges running from the eye down the back). Pacific Treefrogs have no dorsolateral folds. Boreal Chorus Frogs are treefrogs as well. They resemble Pacific Treefrogs but have much smaller toe pads, have an eyestripe which continues along the body, and usually have three stripes on their backs. Boreal Chorus Frogs are only found in a small segment of northeastern B.C., so any treefrog found in the southern part of the province is almost certain to be a Pacific Treefrog."


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

I just looked those guys up and I bet your right, I didn’t realize they came in a variety of colours..... I have only seen the green ones I guess :wink: 
Thanks!!
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Pseudacris regilla the same as Hlya regilla??


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Is Pseudacris regilla the same as Hyla regilla??



Yes.

Pseudacris (= Hyla) regilla Baird and Girard, 1852

I little confusing but they are the same frog. Pseudacris might be used more in California, whereas Hyla is used in the Pacific NW and Canada.

Alternate Names (same species):

Hyla regilla - Pacific Treefrog

Pseudacris regilla - Pacific Chorus Frog 


http://www.californiaherps.com/noncal/n ... gilla.html


----------

